# Funny of the day



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Feel free to add your own…woodworking related only please.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs Pete and James.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Luv the saloon. Sorry, I can't add anything


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my contribution.
MIKE


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I didn't know if I should post this here, it made me laugh anyway
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-stanley-S-W-shoulder-plane-norris-ayr-spiers-bullnose-jack-plane-/370872143657?pt=UK_Collectable_ToolsHasdware_RL&hash=item5659b3cf29


----------

